# Scooby at the vets !!



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

I am writing this in a very lonely home at the moment Scooby is in the vets under a general anesthetic having his paw repaired, he managed to cut it last night (on glass we think) whilst in the park having a run with his mate. :'(

I took him straight to the vets who had a quick looked before dressing it, we were sent home and told to starve him till this morning when we had to take him back at 9am. He wasn't a happy puppy, but hopefully he'll be home later this afternoon.

I can't believe how empty the house feels I'm used to the kids being at school but everything seems strange not having him here.  Can't wait to have him home !!


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad it wasn't any worse like running into a road or something. You know until he heals completely he's just going to want to run more and more... you are going to have a very hyper dog I think...more hyper than normal, i mean.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I sympathize completely, a couple of weeks ago Reba sliced her right front paw while playing in the back yard. After dressing the paw the vet says make sure and keep it dry and don't let her play or run or it will reopen. HMMMMM Reba promptly chewed the bandages off and wanted to play chase....thankfully with the antibiotic and me cleaning her paw ALL OF THE TIME she healed nicely.

At least when Scooby comes home he will still be a bit groggy and you will be able to cuddle with him.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys, he's back home very tired, had some internal stiches and 4 external ones, no off lead exercise for *10 * days !! looks like i'll be doing *alot* of walking. :

Thank heavens for pet insurance !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Poor Scooby, hope he heals up quick.
Oh and as for the no running for 10 days thing.... yeah, we are on day 6  Kian was neutered recently and he is itching or should I say bouncing off the walls...LITERALLY ;D
Cannot wait to get the all clear from the vet.


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

Hang in there Scooby!

Charlie will be neutered this next month and I'm already dreading the 'no running'


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks folks he is more like his old self now he's managed to stand up long enough to eat something, I think he must have had enough anesthetic inside him knock an elephant out

But yes i'm dreading the next 10 days, he will be one super charged V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

